# Apple draws on DMCA to bar DVD burning



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its only a matter of time before this comes to DVHS/DVD-R.... This is why HD PVRs will succeed.

http://news.com.com/2100-1023-955805.html?tag=fd_top

If Apply can apply the law this way, what is stopping TimeWarner from limiting copying of movies????


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmm....

Using DMCA, to force you to use only overpriced Apple peripherals. Not that I'm a fan of DMCA, but I don't think that this was the intention.

Using an external drive...oh yeah...harden criminal here...:nono:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Who is going to have the hardest time in prison?

1) Someone who Murdered
2) Someone who Raped
3) Someone who Made Pirate DBS Cards
4) Someone who Stole Cable
5) Someone who Bought and installed an external Non-Apple DVD-RW


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Apple: If computers are made for idiots, only idiots will use computers.

I'm in no way a windows snob, but I hate the attiude of Apple. "Im doing things on my mac that PC users can only dream of" yeah, like what? Gaming? Upgrading the hardware? Downloading thousands of pieces of software off the internet? I dont think so...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think things are looking pretty gloomy for the future of recording. I think thinks are going way too far and this may cost the industry money instead of making them money in some ways.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Peter, honestly, (no offense), but have you used a newer Mac system (esp. with OS X). It rules! (assuming you buy a real mouse - I can't stand the one it comes with. Not because of the lack of a second button - which the Mac doesn't really need. But because of the lack of a scroll wheel). As for your idea about upgrading, they are as upgradable as the proprietary Windows systems (like Dells). They are very fast. And if you like to tweak your system, do note that they run and can dual-boot with Linux as well as any x86 system.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

But remember, the issue here is Apple using DMCA to restrict what hardware you can use with their software. Copyright infrigment caused by DVD burning is not the issue.


----------

